# Sexing steppe lemmings?



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

how easy are they to sex and what are the signs of telling between a female and male?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

males have very obvious "sacks" on their undersides (in the obvious place!) from about 8 weeks of age onwards.....

take 2 empty cricket or locust containers, put your lemming into one of them and them gently "squash" lemming with the other container ontop, then you can turn container upside down to get a better look : victory:

I tend to sex groups all at once and the first few are tricky but after seeing 4 or 5 it's really obvious :2thumb:


----------

